# Flea market find



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Went to the semi-annual flea market in Brownville, Ne. this morning. Got a couple of no name marking gauges for 4 bucks each, but my gloat is a Yankee No. 30A with all 3 bits in the original box for $20! :icon_smile: I don't think it has ever been used. No signs of scratches or any other damage. :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That Yankee is a great find for one in that condition. Price is less than a used one would go for. I would guess that it's about 50+ years old.









 







.


----------



## Tools (May 30, 2012)

Nice stuff. 

Tools are one of the last hold-out niches that have survived the ubiquity of ebay, allowing a person to still find good deals 'in the wild'. 

A couple years back now, I purchased the contents of an old-timers garage who had passed away. His son had no interest in tools (nice enough fella, but seemed like the type of guy who had to hire someone to change a lightbulb) and most were circa 1900-1930, apparently having belonged to HIS father. 

The whole garage cost $70. Multiple full toolboxes, you get the idea. 
That lot's made me thousands of dollars over the years, on ebay :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Tools said:


> Nice stuff.
> 
> Tools are one of the last hold-out niches that have survived the ubiquity of ebay, allowing a person to still find good deals 'in the wild'.
> 
> ...


Please don't be a johnray, please don't be a johnray, please don't... OH! Sorry, didn't realize the mike was hot.

Welcome to the forum. And you're right, that are still deals to be had out there despite eBay. 

Always happy to see another hand tooler join. When you have a moment, stop by the 'Intro section' and tell us about yourself! We all LOVE pictures of tools and projects too!


----------

